

Ask HN: Developer bootcamps in Portland, Or - dsp1234

One of my wife&#x27;s friends is looking to move in to web development, and is looking for a developer bootcamp in the Portland area.  He has no previous programming or web development experience, and is not able to move or attend a school outside of that area.  Any recommendations, particularly from people who hired from the program or former participants, would be greatly appreciated.
======
JoshMilo
I know CodeFellows just opened up some in person courses in Portland:
[https://www.codefellows.org/calendar](https://www.codefellows.org/calendar)

There's also Thinkful which is online but assigns you a mentor to help you
through the material. They also offer interview prep and portfolio reviews
before you graduate: [http://www.thinkful.com/](http://www.thinkful.com/)

(disclaimer, I went through the Thinkful course and I'm also a Thinkful
Ambassador).

~~~
dsp1234
Thanks! I'll pass it along.

